# Cloud Chasing Can Kill (no seriously)



## Lord Vetinari (26/2/16)

Ok so here is my latest vaping derp-out:

Traveling with a friend who smokes cigarettes, the general foul ambience was getting to me a little. No problemo, pull out my mod and fill the Arctic. Should make it bearable. 

So I open my side window. Driver requests to keep it shut so his smoke blows out his side. Says he wont mind the vapour coming past him. Cool cool hit the fire button and take a whole two lungs full I mean like even using my diaphragm as if going for a 1.5 meter cloud. Hey i was hanging a bit really wanted one solid hit.

Well. Come the exhale.... FREAK OUT. Couldnt see the road for all the money in the world. I was pretty quick about cranking my window....

By the time we could see, probably only a second but it felt like forever, we were slowed down to about 40 and good thing too as we were about .00000001mm from the sidewalk with telephone poles and all. 

The really funny part is the cop that pulled us over. Searched us nice and proper. Said it looked like and I quote "The Jamaican Olympic Bong Smoking Team was havingn a practice session. Finally convinced and laughing his ass off he even took a toot on my mod. And he was blown away. Tank filled with Torus. 

Did I get shat upon lol. Well I did deserve it. Lesson learned.

Cars and clouds do not mix. Adult supervision required.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (26/2/16)

lolol. Better not do that again
..

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/2/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> lolol. Better not do that again
> ..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


Yeah I never had this problem while driving myself. No spicy air for passengers.


----------



## Stosta (26/2/16)

Because I can!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouder (1/3/16)

NIIIIIICE! LOL!


----------

